# Egyptian Anubis Walls Painted



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally painted the Anubis wall panels I made last year. They are 3D panels. I used a bandsaw to cut out the various shapes of Anubis' body. I used 3/16" luan plywood for the cut outs and glued them to the 4' x 8' panel.




























Next, I need to go back and finish the skull walls I didn't finish last year. Never enough time.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice Mr. Bariteau!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet looking. I really like them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

WOW HZ very cool..
alot of cutting there but well worth your effort
did you make that mummy too ? I like that ..it's different


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice job Vic - but wouldn't expect anything less from you.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Holy Cow HZ those are spectacular!! And I love your stone paint job too. Any self respecting mummy would be proud to be interred in a tomb so adorned.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

rag rolling for painting? Looks well weathered and very artistic!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

love it, man. i think i want to just do this in bast for my room!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Comments like this make it all worth it.



Lilly said:


> WOW HZ very cool..
> alot of cutting there but well worth your effort
> did you make that mummy too ? I like that ..it's different


Lilly, I did make the mummy too. It's a K-Mart skull with latex and cotton batting. The body is chicken wire covered with monster mud strips of cloth. The arms are pool noodles. The beaded collar was made by my wife. I tried to make my own collar, but she just laughed at me. lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Beautiful work


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

crap! That is nice.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! You must have done LOTS of work making them 3-D! Great work! Will definitely make a good haunt! The mummy is excellent too! Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice HZ !!! Your proportions and paint finish are outstanding...Nice mummy too


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Really great job on the walls. I love the muted colours - really makes them look old and dusty. Fantastic mummy too!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

HOLY COW!
that is GREAT work!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now you guys are just making me blush. 

About the mummy...I'm thinking he looks too new. Any ideas on making him look like he's been laying in a tomb for a couple thousand years?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

spray coffee on him? no cream or surgar


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

That's amazing! Those walls are truly works of art, and the mummy is creepy as hell... You're going to blow the TOTs away!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Now you guys are just making me blush.
> 
> About the mummy...I'm thinking he looks to new. Any ideas on making him look like he's been laying in a tomb for a couple thousand years?


Wow, everything looks great! I would simply add cobwebs to the mummy and maybe a small spider or two. No sense messing with perfection!!!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome job on the walls! Looks super realistic and shows the effort you put in.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! What a fantastic display. You did a fabulous job on that and kudos to your wife as well, that collar is perfect.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice work ,HZ


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Fantastic Job, HZ!!


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, that is great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

buckaneerbabe said:


> Wow, everything looks great! I would simply add cobwebs to the mummy and maybe a small spider or two. No sense messing with perfection!!!


what Buckaneerbabe said!!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Really nice. Great job on the walls.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> crap! That is nice.


Double crap, and twice as nice! Looks terrific!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

pyro said:


> spray coffee on him? no cream or surgar


That might be an idea, but I don't want my Egyptian tomb to smell like Dunkin' Donuts. Plus, I don't know what will happen if I get the monster mud wet. I suppose a little coffee wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Holy crap, Vic, those look AWESOME!


----------

